# Woodruff Keys and the Laura M56 engine



## Ned120 (Nov 14, 2009)

I need a woodruff key for an old Moped engine. Have found sites with a full array of dozens of new woodruff keys but have little idea how to go from the original part no. of an out of production company to the standard size no. offered on new parts. The original key is in two pieces and hard to measure. Using an inexpensive electronic caliper I get a variety of readings on thickness because the part was put under a lot of stress when it failed. Length and height are even worse to measure due to the damage when it snapped. Has anyone approached such a problem with success?
The Laura M56 engine was used in Batavus 70's era mopeds produced in Holland and carrying the Regency or Starflight model name. Believe it or not there are many still in use but the moped boards are not producing the info I need on this minor but vital part which holds the permanent magnet to the shaft in the magneto.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Simple: keys are usually only a few standard sizes. take the flywheel to your local Ace Hardware store & find one that fits. you can trim it if it's too long.


----------



## Ned120 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, good lead. May give it a try but the guy at my Ace Hardware store was totally overwhelmed last time I gave him a problem. Anything beyond a standard current lawnmower and they get lost fast. This project is well outside those limits, a '76 Dutch motor for mopeds. There are actually over a hundred standard Woodruff keys, all with code numbers.


----------



## Ned120 (Nov 14, 2009)

I found one. Guy who parts out old mopeds had em.


----------

